# Replacing Water Pump.



## CourtJester

There's a few negative waves floating around my brain this morning. 

I'm wondering whether to buy a spare water pump for my van just in case the present one fails at sometime when we're on a french aire say. It's coming up for four years old now.

Has anyone fitted a water pump? Is it fairly straight forward?


----------



## Pat-H

As long as you can access it ok it's a very simple job.
Most have screw on fittings for the water connections.
The most difficult would be the wiring as most new ones come with bare ended wires and your old one will most likley have a fitted plug.
I just cut the original wires back from the plug and fitted crimp connectors but you could use a "choc block" just as well.

When are you away? I've just replaced mine and have my old one as a spare (30PSI 7ltr per minute) which I'm happy to lend if you just want one on hand as long as it doesn't clash with my trips.


----------



## wilse

Depends on what type you have?

On some Hymers it's a submersible type that sits in the water tank. On our previous Hymer it was easy to get to and replace.

Our current van uses a shurflo pump, easily again to replace, but slightly more difficult to get to.

IF you don't know what type you have... I've found shurflo pumps more noisey you can hardly hear the submersible type when in operation.

w


----------



## Zepp

We bought a spare pump ( shurflo ) for our last trip as we were away for six months we thought a spare pump would be a good idea.

2 days after getting the new spare pump , the old pump that was fitted failed and we had to buy another pump to take with us a spare.

Try looking on ebay brfore you buy we got a brand new one off ebay , half the price the dealer was charging.

By the way Im not good at diy and it only took me 10mins to change the pump .


Paul


----------



## rosalan

Four years old?
Well yes it could fail and you could carry a spare.
My last vans pump was still ok after 10 years and the one before failed after 21 years.
In almost every European country, water pumps are readily available over the counter, as they are here but some people do still carry a spare.
If you carry a normal set of tools, they are fairly easy to fit but they do tend to give you a warning before failure.
I have never carried one. 
All the best
Alan


----------



## raynipper

Where do you stop carrying spares? Most countries have caravan and motorhome spares outlets. If the worst happens you can always get some part sent out to a local address from UK.

You will never manage to pre empt what will fail. Belts and hoses used to be the thing.

Ray.


----------



## peribro

What about your fridge or your water heater or your cooker - yet alone anything or everything under the bonnet? An alternative strategy to carrying spare parts would be to make sure that you know in advance the contact details of spares stockists near to wherever you will be staying.


----------



## denisl

I note that some people here carry a water can to refill their water tank. We carry a 10L container with a tap on the bottom for that purpose, which we carry full of water. If the pump fails then we have 10L we can use.

I recently had to replace our pump - reasonably straight foward though it was slightly bigger than the original and in a tight space. It cost getting on for a 100Euros and must weigh a couple of Kg - not something I would want to carry all the time as a spare.


----------



## wilse

If your pump failed, you could always... stop on a campsite and use the showers!

lol

I'm thinking of buying another MH to tow, just in case the first one breaks down


----------



## gogs58

Hi We have a 3 year old Burstner Solano and have already had to replace the water pump. I got a replacement Reich pump on Ebay and now carry a spare. As previously stated replacing the pump is pretty straightforward and for the small size of the pump and the fact we like to use Aires and small CL's and CS sites its worth carrying.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

gogs58 said:


> Hi We have a 3 year old Burstner Solano and have already had to replace the water pump. I got a replacement Reich pump on Ebay and now carry a spare. As previously stated replacing the pump is pretty straightforward and for the small size of the pump and the fact we like to use Aires and small CL's and CS sites its worth carrying.


Like gogs58, we carry a spare. The original submersible pump failed only three months from new and was replaced under warranty. So we decided to carry a spare as it only cost a tenner and doesn't weigh much. Needless to say it has never been needed. :roll:

Sandy


----------



## Mrplodd

But what if you have to fit your spare and THAT one then fails :roll: ?????

Do you plan on carrying a spare diesel fuel pump, or flushing pump for your toilet? or a spare gas regulator, or a spare water/space heater, or battery a charger, or a spare cooker or a corkscrew etc etc 

Stop looking on the dark side and just enjoy your travels, 

If life throws you a lemon..... make a Gin and tonic :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sundial

*Spare Pump*

 If you carry a spare you will not need it..................!!!!!! (Therefore a VERY good idea)

Sundial


----------



## Zebedee

Wonder if I could get away with carrying a spare navigator?

Dave :lol:


----------



## NeilandDebs

*Spare Water Pump*

I have fitted 2 water pumps in our m/h. The first time no spare, we were in Morocco, no caravan/m/h type shops. No water pump. Parked on a campsite German chap next to us had numerous spares (it is his business) so we bought one. In April 12 pump failed had spare changed straight away. no problem. I will always have a spare with me it weights nothing and give much piece of mind. I also carry spare heating pump for same reasons. Plus my life would be hell if the heating did not work when the boss wanted heat!!
I would just mention that the first pump I fitted came with a fitted in line one way valve. The second one did not. Could not understand why the tapes were always empty and coughed and spluttered when I used them. Have valve now but it was an embarrassing lesson !!


----------



## Bubblehead

*Re: Spare Water Pump*



NeilandDebs said:


> I have fitted 2 water pumps in our m/h. The first time no spare, we were in Morocco, no caravan/m/h type shops. No water pump. Parked on a campsite German chap next to us had numerous spares (it is his business) so we bought one. In April 12 pump failed had spare changed straight away. no problem. I will always have a spare with me it weights nothing and give much piece of mind. I also carry spare heating pump for same reasons. Plus my life would be hell if the heating did not work when the boss wanted heat!!
> I would just mention that the first pump I fitted came with a fitted in line one way valve. The second one did not. Could not understand why the tapes were always empty and coughed and spluttered when I used them. Have valve now but it was an embarrassing lesson !!


I agree, good idea to carry a spare. We also have an 821g (57 plate) do you have details for the pump so I can get one?

Andy


----------



## CourtJester

Pat-H said:


> As long as you can access it ok it's a very simple job.
> Most have screw on fittings for the water connections.
> The most difficult would be the wiring as most new ones come with bare ended wires and your old one will most likley have a fitted plug.
> I just cut the original wires back from the plug and fitted crimp connectors but you could use a "choc block" just as well.
> 
> When are you away? I've just replaced mine and have my old one as a spare (30PSI 7ltr per minute) which I'm happy to lend if you just want one on hand as long as it doesn't clash with my trips.


Cheers Pat. A kind offer. We're not away again until mid August. That'll give me time to follow your advice. Thanks again.


----------



## CourtJester

peribro said:


> What about your fridge or your water heater or your cooker - yet alone anything or everything under the bonnet? An alternative strategy to carrying spare parts would be to make sure that you know in advance the contact details of spares stockists near to wherever you will be staying.


No thanks. I don't wish to take a whole spare van with me, just the pump. Perhaps I should have made that clear for some! 

Much easier to have a spare pump than mess about trying to find a supplier.


----------



## CourtJester

wilse said:


> If your pump failed, you could always... stop on a campsite and use the showers!
> 
> lol
> 
> I'm thinking of buying another MH to tow, just in case the first one breaks down


Most comments on here are really useful and sensible... and then there's some like this.


----------



## CourtJester

denisl said:


> I note that some people here carry a water can to refill their water tank. We carry a 10L container with a tap on the bottom for that purpose, which we carry full of water. If the pump fails then we have 10L we can use.
> 
> I recently had to replace our pump - reasonably straight foward though it was slightly bigger than the original and in a tight space. It cost getting on for a 100Euros and must weigh a couple of Kg - not something I would want to carry all the time as a spare.


Bloody hell! That's some pump.


----------



## NeilandDebs

*Spare Water Pump*

Hello Bubblehead,

I have just ordered one from Marcal Leisure at Much Marcal.

Cost £35 plus £3 p&p.

Reich Tandem submersible 12v 19l/min at 1.4bar. Can not rate this highly enough.

Neil


----------



## ukvan

Hi
My shurflo has started to weep a little where the plastic meets the metal.

Have read a few forums and think as diaphragm looks about £30 and new pump about £60 would get the whole thing as we are off to France for our 3 weeks in the summer soon.

However now to the main question my pump says 16psi 1.1 bar the one on ebay is 30 psi (Specification of 2095-204-413 water pump) mine is 2095 204 411. Does anyone think this will be a problem?

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## NeilandDebs

*water pump*

Hello Mark,
I am no expert, but I think that fitting a 30psi pump would be a wrong move. I am not convinced that the pipe work is upto that pressure of water being pumped through it. I would suspect that a joint or two might fail.

You can see from my post the pump I fitted I would reccommend you fit that.

Neil


----------

